

IPhone App disappeared - theambiapps

I released my first iPhone app to AppStore today. After waiting for an hour, it was on the app store, so I submitted the iTunes URL to all review sites and reviewers. All of sudden, the app just disappeared from the store!<p>This is the iTunes URL : http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/outliner7/id520827199?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>And website: http://wwww.ambiapps.com/outliner7.html
======
ryanpetrich
Corrected website link: <http://www.ambiapps.com/outliner7.html>

------
zimpenfish
If I follow the iTunes link, it says "this is not available in the UK store
but it is in the US store".

~~~
theambiapps
It said it is not available in US Store for me! Anyway, it is strangely back
now. I sent a support request to Apple using iTunes Connect. Not sure why it
happened!

------
Aqua_Geek
Did you check iTunes Connect? Are there any details/explanation there?

~~~
theambiapps
I did. I kept refreshing iTunes Connect and it didn't give me any new
information. I clicked on the appstore link and it just said that this app is
not available in US App Store. Strangely, it is back now. I hope it stays
alive when someone reviews the app! Lesson No.2782 : Wait for sometime before
sending out link to reviewers.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
How long did you wait? It does take some time for things to propagate across
the iTunes CDN (though usually it's not very long).

~~~
theambiapps
After releasing the app in the morning, I waited for half an hour and it
appeared in iTunes. I used the link to update my website and posted it to
several reviewers. Close to evening, it disappeared, and appeared again in
another couple of hours!

